# WANT TO TRY SOME PINK GRUBBIN ????



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

This is a surface rig & technique we call "pink grubbin" we use ecogear
3" pink grassminnows paddletails a bass worm hook 4- 6lb yamatoyo leader .I mainly use this technique early morning late afternoon or when you can see fish feeding on the surface . Finnese outfit light line is required to cast the unweighted plastic ,so you will lose a few animals fishing this light as we have done on many accession .
1. cast pink grub to bank , snag , reef , structure where ever you think the fish are feeding . 
2. let grub sink about 6 inches below surface.
3. Lift rod tip so grub comes to the surface.
4.This is the trick , start to retieve slowly keeping the grub on the surface winding so you get the grubs tail fluttering nicely across the surface
THIS MAY TAKE FEW CAST TO GET IT RIGHT! 
5. Watch for swirls or rises behind the grub or bumps on your line if so pause let the line sink a little , if you don't get smashed keep retieving
all the way to the yak.
DON'T BE SURPRISED IF YOUR GRUB GET TAKEN A FEW FEET FROM YAK
Anyone I have shown this technique have been blown away, it's not just the visual aspect it's also exciting way to fish. GIVE IT A GO !  fishbrain


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

I just heard about this in Mossops this morning. Well there you go.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks Brad. Now I'll just have to go buy some pink paddle-tailed grubs.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Interesting. Does it have to be pink grubs or will blush salmon or mauve suffice? :wink:

Seriously though, why pink? Also, have you compared this method against a small hardbody popper on the same day?


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

We have been doing this for about 18 months now in the right situation this fishing can be white hot. But like myself I've fished plastics for over 4 1/2 years it's been hard to convert people over to fish plastics and this is only a tiny aspect and potential of soft plastics let alone hardbodies I never stop learning people that think they know it all are idiots. Always try new ,old and different ways of fishing and have fun doing it. 
 happy fishin fishbrain


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

It's a transparent pink it must simulate a shrimp or a prawn I've tried all colour all makes this works best. cheers fishbrain


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

fishbrain said:


> It's a transparent pink it must simulate a shrimp or a prawn I've tried all colour all makes this works best. cheers fishbrain


Makes sense...its a great advantage of this site and the members that we have hanging around this tree (analogy intended - there's plenty of monkeys around this place! :wink: ) that experienced fishos like yourself fishbrain are willing to take your experience from 18 months and no doubt many hours of fishing time spent experimenting and distill down to the good oil and share it with the rest of us. Thanks and good on you! Will give it a shot soon. Had the perfect opportunity to try it the other day...dusk, plenty of surface activity. Always next time


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I just love fishing on the surface, most exciting seeing the fish strike at your lure, also being a big fan of plastics, I will be giving this technique a go soon. Cheers.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Fishbrain,
I am a SP wanna be. Thanks for the comprehensive info mate. will definately be trying this, soon.


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Tony,

I was thinkin much the same thing. Could well be a winner further upstream too. Gonna order some today.

All loaded up, gonna take the girl for a walk in the upper Burrum today and drag a couple of SX60s round. will post details tonight.


----------



## Freak (Mar 25, 2006)

what species are you targeting with this technique?


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Freak,

Bream I think.


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

This what nailed the 10kg trevally give it a try jacks & bream love them.happy fishing FB


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Legend!!!!

Thanks for the tip mate.

Milt,


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Ive actually got a packet of those that I bought from Mossops a few weeks ago. Until now ive tried them using weighted jigheads for not much luck. I'll try your technique next outing Brad. Thanks.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

I look forward to the results Shoey.

Milt,


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Work best in the warmer months when the fish are more active on the surface but can still get fish on them now. FB


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey fishbrain
have you tryed using the power worms by ecogear?
Ive not used them myself but they've been in my tackle box for about 5 month and i thought your tech might work with them.


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Yes Magicrik,
And there probaly in the bottom of one of my tackle bags also you just have see this pink grub work across the water there is no wonder it drives fish crazy.cheers fishbrain


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Fishbrain Is that a size 1/0 WL hook you use?
ive was lloking around and the only place ive seen those grub is at BFC.
So the next time im there i might have to get some.

Rik


----------

